# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تخفيض معدل قبول الموازي في "4" جامعات الى "60%"

## لمسة شقاوة

أجاز مجلس التعليم العالي لأربع جامعات رسمية (مؤتة، الطفيلة التقنية، الحسين، وآل البيت) قبول طلبة الموازي لمن يحصل على معدل 60% فما فوق

ويبلغ الحد الأدنى للقبول في برامج الموازي بالجامعات الرسمية 65% فما فوق، في حين يبلغ في الجامعات الخاصة 55%



وبقيت الحدود الدنيا لقبول "الموازي" في باقي الجامعات (الأردنية، اليرموك، الهاشمية، البلقاء التطبيقية، والعلوم والتكنولوجيا) كما هي 65%

وعزا مصدر في مجلس التعليم العالي القرار إلى الرغبة في دعم ما يعرف بـ"جامعات الأطراف" أو الجامعات البعيدة عن التجمعات السكانية

وبين المصدر لـ"الغد" أن السماح لكافة جامعات الجنوب باستقبال طلبة الموازي دون 65% يعود إلى الرغبة في التسهيل أمام طلبة الجنوب ممن حققوا معدل أدنى من 65% للالتحاق بجامعات قريبة من مناطق سكنهم نظرا لعدم وجود جامعات خاصة في تلك المناطق

ولفت إلى أن "الأعداد التي ستقبل في برنامج الموازي ممن معدلاتهم تتراوح بين 60% و65% ستكون محدودة جدا ولن تتجاوز الطاقة الاستيعابية المحددة في معايير الاعتماد

بيد أن مصادر أخرى اعتبرت أن القرار يهدف إلى دعم الجامعات البعيدة أو ما توصف بأنها "الأقل حظا" في الإقبال من حيث طلبة الموازي، مشيرة إلى أن غالبية طلبة الموازي تفضل الالتحاق في الجامعات الأقرب من التجمعات السكانية كالأردنية واليرموك والهاشمية

ولفت المصدر كذلك إلى ارتفاع نسبة الاستنكاف من المقبولين ضمن القبول الموحد في هذه الجامعات نظرا لبعدها الجغرافي

----------


## عُبادة

حركة حلوة من انسان جريء

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## L A R A

[align=center]شكرا لمسة شقاوة[/align]

----------


## ashrafwater

*جميل جدا  و شكرا لكي*

----------


## 2ml 7eaty

انا حلمي ادرس طب وبتمنى كل طالب علم ينجح

----------


## xXx0x

وحنا ولا جامعتنا زي التكنو  والاردنية  المفروض بهديك الجامعات 55% مش 60%
عشان يربحوا كمان

----------

